# 96 GXE Shift Solenoid + Knock Sensor



## Red Wings Rule! (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a 96 Altima GXE with 156,000 miles. I started it the other day to let it warm up before going to the dentist. (It was like 20 degrees out) After about five minutes I got in the car and took off. I noticed the MIL (check engine) light was on. The car seemed to run fine but it started to "clunk" while going into second about 20 minutes after I left home. (It's an automatic) I checked the codes later and got two - The Knock sensor and the A/T Line Pressure solenoid valve. I then brought it to a mechanic. He tested it and said it needs a "Shift Solenoid", but he won't work on it.
I then brought it to another mechanic. He also checked the codes and told me it needed the same thing (shift solenoid). He said the parts would be close to $400 (for solenoid and gaskets) and the labor would be about $300. Both mechanics also said the car could last indefintely without getting that fixed. Any suggestions? I obviously want to get it fixed ASAP but $700 seems rather steep. ANyone know if replacing the knock sensor could fix everything? Seems odd that neither mechanic mentioned the knock sensor. Also seems odd that both things would go out at the same time and while the car was sitting still and warming up in my driveway???? Oh one more thing....it shifts fine when the engine is cold. It's only after about 20 minutes of driving that it starts to "clunk". Also, I had all the mounts checked and they look fine. And.......I noticed that when I turn the key on (before starting) the OD light blinks off and on. ????? Suggestions?? :wtf:


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Red Wings Rule! said:


> I have a 96 Altima GXE with 156,000 miles. I started it the other day to let it warm up before going to the dentist. (It was like 20 degrees out) After about five minutes I got in the car and took off. I noticed the MIL (check engine) light was on. The car seemed to run fine but it started to "clunk" while going into second about 20 minutes after I left home. (It's an automatic) I checked the codes later and got two - The Knock sensor and the A/T Line Pressure solenoid valve. I then brought it to a mechanic. He tested it and said it needs a "Shift Solenoid", but he won't work on it.
> I then brought it to another mechanic. He also checked the codes and told me it needed the same thing (shift solenoid). He said the parts would be close to $400 (for solenoid and gaskets) and the labor would be about $300. Both mechanics also said the car could last indefintely without getting that fixed. Any suggestions? I obviously want to get it fixed ASAP but $700 seems rather steep. ANyone know if replacing the knock sensor could fix everything? Seems odd that neither mechanic mentioned the knock sensor. Also seems odd that both things would go out at the same time and while the car was sitting still and warming up in my driveway???? Oh one more thing....it shifts fine when the engine is cold. It's only after about 20 minutes of driving that it starts to "clunk". Also, I had all the mounts checked and they look fine. And.......I noticed that when I turn the key on (before starting) the OD light blinks off and on. ????? Suggestions?? :wtf:


Replace the shift sol first, have the codes cleared and see what happens from there. If its been a while a tune up wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------

